# Good kernel seed config for a fresh system?

## maratbn

Hello folks,

I'm doing a fresh install of Gentoo, and read over https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel and did some Google searches, but could not find any recommendations on where to download a good seed kernel config for a fresh system.  The wiki page https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration/Kernel_Seeds talks about how to manage seed configs once they are downloaded, but does not offer recommendations on where to download them from.

If my memory is correct, some years ago there may have been a popular option to compile the default Debian config into the kernel.  Is anything like that still around?  I'm trying to start with a good sane config to save myself the time of recompiling the kernel and modules many many times to get all the needed features and hardware support.

Or would the right solution be just to go to a Debian or Ubuntu repo, find a kernel they use with a matching version, and just try to borrow their '.config' for my system?

Thanks,

Marat

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help this?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware since this is more related to a kernel than general installation.

 *maratbn wrote:*   

> Or would the right solution be just to go to a Debian or Ubuntu repo, find a kernel they use with a matching version, and just try to borrow their '.config' for my system?

  That depends on what you're trying to do. Distro kernels are usually patched, so I don't know if using one of those configs would work with a different kernel. Say the Debian .config with an Ubuntu patched kernel.

I'm not familiar with the "popular option to compile the default Debian config into the kernel," but maybe someone else will know about that.

The thread linked to by fedeliallalinea includes links to vanilla kernel "seeds" created by pappy_mcfae. Many people find those helpful. But, as the name implies, the vanilla kernel includes no patches, so its a bit of a trade-off depending on what you want in a kernel.

----------

## Tony0945

You can start with a generic kernel from genkernel then remove stuff like filesytems you don't use and support for hardware you don't have. Finally be sure that your FS driver, and other needed support like your keyboard is builtin instead of modules and then you can discrad the ram disk. Then to build, do the following:

```
make -j4 && make -j4 modules_install && make -j4 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu
```

 Replace -j4 with whatever you have in make.conf.

----------

